# Website startup in Dubai



## kenyakirk (Jun 3, 2009)

All,


I have recently had an idea for a website for Dubai and the UAE and would like to get a bit more info about starting this up. I am a British expat living in dubai and have never done anything like this before so am looking for any guidance anyone can offer.

Firstly, would a 'business' have to be set up to begin running a website here in Dubai, or could the website simply be setup and run by me privately? I would hope that sooner or later revenue may be generated by advertising on the website and this is why I am unsure about whether it would have to be classed as a business or not?

If a business would have to be set up then this could straight away put an end to the website as a result of the necessary start-up costs. However, can anyone recommend any companies in Dubai that specialize in statring up websites and could assist/guide me through this?

Thank you for any advice you can give.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

you should be able to set it up and run it privately. If you need any help with artwork / logos let me know!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It depends on what the website is. If you are trading or selling goods in Dubai via your website then you're running a bona fide business and must be registered accordingly. 

If you are just looking to make money from Google Ads running on a blog for example then it wouldn't matter so much. Then again it would depend on the website, it's content etc. For example Dubizzle is run as a local company while I assume this forum is not.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> It depends on what the website is. If you are trading or selling goods in Dubai via your website then you're running a bona fide business and must be registered accordingly.
> 
> If you are just looking to make money from Google Ads running on a blog for example then it wouldn't matter so much. Then again it would depend on the website, it's content etc. For example Dubizzle is run as a local company while I assume this forum is not.


Perfectly stated. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## kenyakirk (Jun 3, 2009)

Guys,

Thanks for the responses.

I don't intend to be 'selling' anything through the website, more just a forum type area similar to this website. As such, based on what you have said, I don't think I will bother trying to make it more complicated than it needs to be by setting up a business, and will just look at starting the website 'privately'.

Mr. Sleek, thanks for the offer. I will let you know if I need anything.

Cheers


----------

